

Most Employees aren’t Focused on Startups - quizbiz
http://davidcummings.org/2011/01/13/most-employees-arent-focused-on-startups/

======
adovenmuehle
I've always found there are two types of employees.

Employees who do the tasks in their realm of their responsibility and that's
it. I think that's fine. In a company, you need employees who reliably work in
their realm.

There are also the "entreprenurial" employees who want to create value in the
company and go above and beyond.

I think you need both.

